# anyone know anything about cars?



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well.. my lease is ending in Aug and i need to figure out what to do with my car. I was hoping to buy my car... its a BMW 535i, 2008. I am scared to buy the car because its been in the shop so much over the last 2 yrs (it was a 2yr lease). I had an oil leak from h#ll!! And now a lot of electrical issues... i just got it back from the shop last night. I dont know much about cars so i was curious if anyone could share their experiences....

I am interested in either another BMW 535i (but i may not be able to afford the payments since i used my old cars value to put down on this current lease). I was looking at the Infiniti 4 door sedans... and the 4 door C class Mercedes. I like a car with some horsepower.. and a good sound system. I also am looking for a car that has a good record for no major probs.. i am hearing that a lot of BMWs have electrical issues  I was also looking at Audi.. but i hear the same with them. Anyone have suggestions on these brands? Is infiniti a good brand?

thanks in advance


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I wish I could help you out a bit more, but based on anything I've heard about Infiniti, they are great cars.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a 2008 BMW 528i and have not had any problems with it, love it!!

Cathy


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I can't comment on all of the cars you have mentioned, but I can comment a little bit. My mom has been driving Audi's for over 15 years. She has had two A4's and she hasn't had any problems with either of them. She had a 1999 A4 until 2006 and now she has an 07 A4. No complaints at all. In my opinion the Audis are GREAT value for the money.

My boyfriend has a BMW 335 (07'). He hasn't had any problems except with the seat belt thing which pushes your seat belt to you when you get in the car. Other than that it has been 100% fine and he has driven it for 2 full years. 

Before he had the BMW he had a Mercedes (E class not C) and he had TONS of problems with it. 

Those are my experiences!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

I can say that having driven each other the cars you mentioned, you really can't go wrong. 

I love BMW's the most, never had major issues like you had, so I wouldn't write them off. But if you want to try something new, I would rank Audi and Mercedes as close seconds. Having said that, I am partial to European cars, German, Italian-- I love the quality of the performance and the luxury. 

That's why I would rank Infiniti last. I drove a G35 for a little while, and while Infiniti does have the 'bang for the buck', it just doesn't compare to BMW, Audi, Mercedes. It is a whole other class of cars. 

That being said, the new G37 seems like great value, and looks really nice-- so if you want a nice car for not so much $, Infiniti may be the right choice. But if you can afford the luxury of the German cars, I think that's a better choice. Don't let the electrical rumors of BMW throw you off.

And, like everyone else said, this is my opinion! From my experience, so others may disagree. I am also a big car enthusiast, which definitely affects what I just said, as I don't see a car as just a means to a location-- I see my cars as a means of enjoyment.

Good Luck! No matter what you choose, all the brands you listed make great cars.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I currrently drive the 09 Audi and as a first time Audi customer, I can not be happier. I do not have any electrical issues with Audi. I have driven 4 different Mercedes( all different models, ranging from the Slk convertible to the C sedan) I can safely conclude that Audi is a superior make overall as compared to Mercedes (comfort, luxury, handling), in my opinion. 

I heard that Infiniti is the high end version of Nissan? Just like Lexus is the high end version of Toyota? Maybe I am off so if anyone has the right info, please correct me. But if my assumption is right then maybe the Infiniti will bear similarities to Nissan, as often these Japanese makes do in terms of their higher end vs. consumer friendly originals. 

Good luck in whatever you choose!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a Mercedes and it doesn't even compare to my son's 09 Audi.
Audi is a fantastic machine and so safe. This is why we got it for him, we wanted safety.
When my lease is up I was going to get a BMW , but I have decided to go with the Acura TL.


I think Audi wins hands down compared to BMW and MERCEDES .

Infiniti I have never driven, but I never heard a bad thing of them either.

Good Luck .. :biggrin:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 24 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796253


> I have a Mercedes and it doesn't even compare to my son's 09 Audi.
> Audi is a fantastic machine and so safe. This is why we got it for him, we wanted safety.
> When my lease is up I was going to get a BMW , but I have decided to go with the *Acura TL*.
> 
> ...


The Acura TL is amazing!!! We just got our '09 about a week or so ago and it is the smoothest ride and our past experience with Acura is great.

We also have an '06 BMW X5 and we couldn't be anymore happier. It, like the Acura, has a very smooth ride and has never had any problems.

I don't think you can go wrong with Acura or BMW (haven't had experience with Audi, but from what I heard is a great choice also)!

Hope you find your perfect car!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I think you just got a bad built bmw. Its random~ a friend of mine has the m5 and had problems with it from day one so she finally got rid of it and got a 6 series and loves it. My husbands brother has the same model, year and never had a problem with it. I think you should stick with a bmw if you love them. I had a friend who told me that she loves the interior of japanese cars but the engines are weak compare to german engines. she drives a m3 and her boyfriend has the 350z.
Good luck shopping for a new car!


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a BMW M3, and I LOVE it... hubby has a BMW 540i and loves it....


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Being a bit of a car enthusiast myself, I have at one point owned all of the cars you mentioned. The question you have to ask yourself is.. what matters to you the most? The way the car drives? The ride of the car? Or the reliability?

BMW does tend to have electrical problems. Not all cars do, but many do and this is a known fact. With that said, BMW's really are the ultimate driving machine. They are a driver's car. The passenger will not appreciate this car as much as the driver.

Mercedes is more of a passenger car. While not as exciting to drive as the BMW, it offers a more comfortable ride.

Infinity is a cross between the two. 

As someone else mentioned, acural TLs have received good reviews as well and is comparable to the infinity. hope this helps


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your opinions... I went out last night and test drove the infiniti G37... It has power but i am not wild about the interior of the car at all...  I think i'm crossing that off my list now... I test drive the Mercedes C350 tonight... but i have a feeling that my top choice is going to the be BMW for the best ride.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Ckim's right. BMW's are totally for the driver. I hate riding in a BMW. I love riding in a Mercedes, especially with the Harmon Kardon and special contoured seats. My MIL had an Audi before she gave it to my BIL and it is great car and great value. I hardly drive, so naturally my vote is for the Mercedes.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 25 2009, 08:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796572


> Ckim's right. BMW's are totally for the driver. I hate riding in a BMW. I love riding in a Mercedes, especially with the Harmon Kardon and special contoured seats. My MIL had an Audi before she gave it to my BIL and it is great car and great value. I hardly drive, so naturally my vote is for the Mercedes.[/B]


I drove the Mercedes friday... C350... and the handling/suspension was bad... nothing like the BMW. So... i'm back to looking at a BMW.. :huh: I like the tigher suspension.

I think i will have to down grade my bmw though... from the 5 series to a 3 series... the 535i new for 2009 went up $2,000 base price! 

I test drove the 335i saturday... and it feels good like my current car. I'm curious if anyone has driven the 335i with the M sport package on it? I think the wheel might be too tight on that..? :huh:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I had a BMW and loved it. We traded for the Cadillac SUV and its great but we bought it because of traveling and we needed more room. After my husband retires and we aren't traveling as much we're going back to a BMW. Out of all the cars I've owned it was the BEST. My brother has had BMW's for years and he says he'll never own anything else. SO......in MHO I don't think you can do better than a BMW.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 29 2009, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798345


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 25 2009, 08:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796572





> Ckim's right. BMW's are totally for the driver. I hate riding in a BMW. I love riding in a Mercedes, especially with the Harmon Kardon and special contoured seats. My MIL had an Audi before she gave it to my BIL and it is great car and great value. I hardly drive, so naturally my vote is for the Mercedes.[/B]


I drove the Mercedes friday... C350... and the handling/suspension was bad... nothing like the BMW. So... i'm back to looking at a BMW.. :huh: I like the tigher suspension.

I think i will have to down grade my bmw though... from the 5 series to a 3 series... the 535i new for 2009 went up $2,000 base price! 
I test drove the 335i saturday... and it feels good like my current car. I'm curious if anyone has driven the 335i with the M sport package on it? I think the wheel might be too tight on that..? :huh: [/B][/QUOTE]

I love the bmw 3 series convertible


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 29 2009, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798345


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 25 2009, 08:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796572





> Ckim's right. BMW's are totally for the driver. I hate riding in a BMW. I love riding in a Mercedes, especially with the Harmon Kardon and special contoured seats. My MIL had an Audi before she gave it to my BIL and it is great car and great value. I hardly drive, so naturally my vote is for the Mercedes.[/B]


I drove the Mercedes friday... C350... and the handling/suspension was bad... nothing like the BMW. So... i'm back to looking at a BMW.. :huh: I like the tigher suspension.

I think i will have to down grade my bmw though... from the 5 series to a 3 series... the 535i new for 2009 went up $2,000 base price! 

I test drove the 335i saturday... and it feels good like my current car. I'm curious if anyone has driven the 335i with the M sport package on it? I think the wheel might be too tight on that..? :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I used to have the m3.. and the suspension is really tight. I am guessing the m sport packapge means it will have the same suspension as the m3. If it does, just keep in mind that the car will drive and handle like a dream but your butt will also hurt when driving long distances


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 29 2009, 08:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798345


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 25 2009, 08:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796572





> Ckim's right. BMW's are totally for the driver. I hate riding in a BMW. I love riding in a Mercedes, especially with the Harmon Kardon and special contoured seats. My MIL had an Audi before she gave it to my BIL and it is great car and great value. I hardly drive, so naturally my vote is for the Mercedes.[/B]


I drove the Mercedes friday... C350... and the handling/suspension was bad... nothing like the BMW. So... i'm back to looking at a BMW.. :huh: I like the tigher suspension.

I think i will have to down grade my bmw though... from the 5 series to a 3 series... the 535i new for 2009 went up $2,000 base price! 

I test drove the 335i saturday... and it feels good like my current car. I'm curious if anyone has driven the 335i with the M sport package on it? I think the wheel might be too tight on that..? :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I've had 4 different Mercedes and had problems with all of them. The last one was electrical, and they told me they didn't have the parts to fix it. I should have gone after the Lemon Law, but I was in rush, so I didn't. We have a BMW at our place in Florida, and the only time it's been to service is for it's 15,000 mile checkup. It's been a great vehicle. Mercedes lost my business several years ago. I'd NEVER own another one.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, I guess we're lucky. We've never had a problem with our Mercedes, but now I'm worried!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jun 29 2009, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798371


> QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 29 2009, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798345





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 25 2009, 08:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796572





> Ckim's right. BMW's are totally for the driver. I hate riding in a BMW. I love riding in a Mercedes, especially with the Harmon Kardon and special contoured seats. My MIL had an Audi before she gave it to my BIL and it is great car and great value. I hardly drive, so naturally my vote is for the Mercedes.[/B]


I drove the Mercedes friday... C350... and the handling/suspension was bad... nothing like the BMW. So... i'm back to looking at a BMW.. :huh: I like the tigher suspension.

I think i will have to down grade my bmw though... from the 5 series to a 3 series... the 535i new for 2009 went up $2,000 base price! 

I test drove the 335i saturday... and it feels good like my current car. I'm curious if anyone has driven the 335i with the M sport package on it? I think the wheel might be too tight on that..? :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I used to have the m3.. and the suspension is really tight. I am guessing the m sport packapge means it will have the same suspension as the m3. If it does, just keep in mind that the car will drive and handle like a dream but your butt will also hurt when driving long distances 
[/B][/QUOTE]
was it hard to turn the wheel for turns??


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 29 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798394


> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jun 29 2009, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798371





> QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 29 2009, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798345





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 25 2009, 08:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796572





> Ckim's right. BMW's are totally for the driver. I hate riding in a BMW. I love riding in a Mercedes, especially with the Harmon Kardon and special contoured seats. My MIL had an Audi before she gave it to my BIL and it is great car and great value. I hardly drive, so naturally my vote is for the Mercedes.[/B]


I drove the Mercedes friday... C350... and the handling/suspension was bad... nothing like the BMW. So... i'm back to looking at a BMW.. :huh: I like the tigher suspension.

I think i will have to down grade my bmw though... from the 5 series to a 3 series... the 535i new for 2009 went up $2,000 base price! 

I test drove the 335i saturday... and it feels good like my current car. I'm curious if anyone has driven the 335i with the M sport package on it? I think the wheel might be too tight on that..? :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I used to have the m3.. and the suspension is really tight. I am guessing the m sport packapge means it will have the same suspension as the m3. If it does, just keep in mind that the car will drive and handle like a dream but your butt will also hurt when driving long distances 
[/B][/QUOTE]
was it hard to turn the wheel for turns??
[/B][/QUOTE]


Get the sport package if you want to be able to feel the road better, to have much more control over your movements than the typical car. I have an M3 right now and I love it. I disagree about the butt comment lol, I drive hours at a time and am completely comfortable.

The steering wheel is definitely stiffer in the sense that you can't use a few fingers and turn the wheel. You are in more control-- the wheel won't just spin spin easy. I haven't driven that many cars that aren't performance cars, to be honest. But like, for example, a bunch of Nissans have really really easy to turn steering wheels. So if you didn't like that about the M3, go with a car without the sport package. On of the main ways it will come in handyis if you want to be taking corners at higher than normal speeds; you car will perform better. And maybe the sports package comes with different wheels? You could go aftermarket with that anyways.

Good luck! All the info here has been good advice. But in the end just get what you feel fits you best when you test drive. Because you will be the one who has it, not us!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ Jun 29 2009, 11:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798399


> QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 29 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798394





> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jun 29 2009, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798371





> QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 29 2009, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798345





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 25 2009, 08:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796572





> Ckim's right. BMW's are totally for the driver. I hate riding in a BMW. I love riding in a Mercedes, especially with the Harmon Kardon and special contoured seats. My MIL had an Audi before she gave it to my BIL and it is great car and great value. I hardly drive, so naturally my vote is for the Mercedes.[/B]


I drove the Mercedes friday... C350... and the handling/suspension was bad... nothing like the BMW. So... i'm back to looking at a BMW.. :huh: I like the tigher suspension.

I think i will have to down grade my bmw though... from the 5 series to a 3 series... the 535i new for 2009 went up $2,000 base price! 

I test drove the 335i saturday... and it feels good like my current car. I'm curious if anyone has driven the 335i with the M sport package on it? I think the wheel might be too tight on that..? :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I used to have the m3.. and the suspension is really tight. I am guessing the m sport packapge means it will have the same suspension as the m3. If it does, just keep in mind that the car will drive and handle like a dream but your butt will also hurt when driving long distances 
[/B][/QUOTE]
was it hard to turn the wheel for turns??
[/B][/QUOTE]


Get the sport package if you want to be able to feel the road better, to have much more control over your movements than the typical car. I have an M3 right now and I love it. I disagree about the butt comment lol, I drive hours at a time and am completely comfortable.

The steering wheel is definitely stiffer in the sense that you can't use a few fingers and turn the wheel. You are in more control-- the wheel won't just spin spin easy. I haven't driven that many cars that aren't performance cars, to be honest. But like, for example, a bunch of Nissans have really really easy to turn steering wheels. So if you didn't like that about the M3, go with a car without the sport package. On of the main ways it will come in handyis if you want to be taking corners at higher than normal speeds; you car will perform better. And maybe the sports package comes with different wheels? You could go aftermarket with that anyways.

Good luck! All the info here has been good advice. But in the end just get what you feel fits you best when you test drive. Because you will be the one who has it, not us!
[/B][/QUOTE]
How about the difference between the rear wheel drive VS all wheel drive in the bmw (how does the steering wheel feel)? And does the sport package only come on the all wheel drive?


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 29 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798430


> QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ Jun 29 2009, 11:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798399





> QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 29 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798394





> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jun 29 2009, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798371





> QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 29 2009, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798345





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 25 2009, 08:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796572





> Ckim's right. BMW's are totally for the driver. I hate riding in a BMW. I love riding in a Mercedes, especially with the Harmon Kardon and special contoured seats. My MIL had an Audi before she gave it to my BIL and it is great car and great value. I hardly drive, so naturally my vote is for the Mercedes.[/B]


I drove the Mercedes friday... C350... and the handling/suspension was bad... nothing like the BMW. So... i'm back to looking at a BMW.. :huh: I like the tigher suspension.

I think i will have to down grade my bmw though... from the 5 series to a 3 series... the 535i new for 2009 went up $2,000 base price! 

I test drove the 335i saturday... and it feels good like my current car. I'm curious if anyone has driven the 335i with the M sport package on it? I think the wheel might be too tight on that..? :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I used to have the m3.. and the suspension is really tight. I am guessing the m sport packapge means it will have the same suspension as the m3. If it does, just keep in mind that the car will drive and handle like a dream but your butt will also hurt when driving long distances 
[/B][/QUOTE]
was it hard to turn the wheel for turns??
[/B][/QUOTE]


Get the sport package if you want to be able to feel the road better, to have much more control over your movements than the typical car. I have an M3 right now and I love it. I disagree about the butt comment lol, I drive hours at a time and am completely comfortable.

The steering wheel is definitely stiffer in the sense that you can't use a few fingers and turn the wheel. You are in more control-- the wheel won't just spin spin easy. I haven't driven that many cars that aren't performance cars, to be honest. But like, for example, a bunch of Nissans have really really easy to turn steering wheels. So if you didn't like that about the M3, go with a car without the sport package. On of the main ways it will come in handyis if you want to be taking corners at higher than normal speeds; you car will perform better. And maybe the sports package comes with different wheels? You could go aftermarket with that anyways.

Good luck! All the info here has been good advice. But in the end just get what you feel fits you best when you test drive. Because you will be the one who has it, not us!
[/B][/QUOTE]
How about the difference between the rear wheel drive VS all wheel drive in the bmw (how does the steering wheel feel)? And does the sport package only come on the all wheel drive?
[/B][/QUOTE]

The steering shouldn't be any stiffer if you have rear wheel vs all wheel. But you bring up a good point. If you have to have any chance to moving in the snow, do not get the rear wheel. Once snow started to fall, I didn't bother trying to drive my bmw. I would go for the all wheel if this is a concern. You will be sacrificing a bit of speed though as you will have slower acceleration.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 29 2009, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798394


> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jun 29 2009, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798371





> QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 29 2009, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798345





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 25 2009, 08:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796572





> Ckim's right. BMW's are totally for the driver. I hate riding in a BMW. I love riding in a Mercedes, especially with the Harmon Kardon and special contoured seats. My MIL had an Audi before she gave it to my BIL and it is great car and great value. I hardly drive, so naturally my vote is for the Mercedes.[/B]


I drove the Mercedes friday... C350... and the handling/suspension was bad... nothing like the BMW. So... i'm back to looking at a BMW.. :huh: I like the tigher suspension.

I think i will have to down grade my bmw though... from the 5 series to a 3 series... the 535i new for 2009 went up $2,000 base price! 

I test drove the 335i saturday... and it feels good like my current car. I'm curious if anyone has driven the 335i with the M sport package on it? I think the wheel might be too tight on that..? :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I used to have the m3.. and the suspension is really tight. I am guessing the m sport packapge means it will have the same suspension as the m3. If it does, just keep in mind that the car will drive and handle like a dream but your butt will also hurt when driving long distances 
[/B][/QUOTE]
was it hard to turn the wheel for turns??
[/B][/QUOTE]


BMW was made for turns and especially curves!!! My M3 Vert is extremely comfortable on long rides, although, I must confess... I'm too scared to used the M sports package... I don't even know how to use it... But when I stayed at the "W" hotel in Atlanta last summer, I think the Valet boys got to enjoy it.... when they brought it to me when we were leaving, it was on... and I thought something was wrong with my 'baby'.

'She' also has a name...... :wub: The Sassy Mimmer .. cuz I'm Sassy As I Wanna Be! M3 Bimmer = Mimmer :wub2:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

My boyfriend has the 335i two door and he has the sport package. It is not the "M" sport package and he doesn't know what that is. The sports package is nice because you get nice comfortable bucket seats that hug you when you are turning quickly, the steering wheel is thicker and you have better tires/rims than the regular 335. I've driven it a bunch of times and it is probably the second nicest driving car I have driven (second to my dad's C4). You have to buy it in stick though!!! There is no other acceptable way to go. He had a 4 door 335i as a loaner car that was automatic and it drove like a piece of crap. It was awful.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I had a 5 series BMW on lease and it never had a single problem. I probably should have bought it but the dealer was 70 miles away. My previous cars had been 2 Mercedes and 2 Volvos. I LOVED that BMW. My daughters both have Mercedes (which we bought). Sadly we don't have a good dealer here and the service department is terrible. I am currently driving a Toyota Camry Hybrid. I have been the biggest car snob in the world. I would have never believed I'd be in a Toyota but I absolutely love my car. And it gets 38 mgp. Driving a hybrid is a little like playing a video game.....constantly aiming for the best gas mileage.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

ok well now i'm looking at the new 2010 Camaro... 2SS model... its really nice.. i just saw it in person. So its between the 335i bmw and the new camaro! I will have to order the camaro if i choose that one.. which means.. i wont have a car when my lease ends aug 21st. :huh:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

A Camaro? I didn't realize they still made them.....not that I'm up on my cars :brownbag: Cool!! - do you have a picture of one? 

I think the most beautiful car on the road (but probably not practical) is the T-Bird - OMG I love the look of that car...

your post brings back memories of my Audi. The prettiest and my favorite car - but, alas - it was a lemon and I couldn't afford to pay $2000 every time it broke down!!  

I had a cadillac for a week and felt like I was driving around in my bedroom - it had to go.

I had a tiny BMW and had lots of fun with that. Then I drove a larger model BMW for a year and loved it, but it wasn't mine....Stan let me use it (it's a long story).

My Lexus was nice - but older. Then the Avalon came along and I was in love. Now four years later, I just got my 2005 Toyota Camry and I am in total LOVE once again. 

I know you didn't need to hear all that - but I said it anyway :rofl: 

Hope you find that perfect car. Hurry up, you're leaving on Monday!!! :w00t:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 17 2009, 08:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806475


> A Camaro? I didn't realize they still made them.....not that I'm up on my cars :brownbag: Cool!! - do you have a picture of one?
> 
> I think the most beautiful car on the road (but probably not practical) is the T-Bird - OMG I love the look of that car...
> 
> ...


Thanks Pat! I didnt see your post until now.. lol.. I never heard of a Tbird... reminds me of Grease the movie  

This is the 2010 Camaro... in cyber gray metallic.. I have placed my order for mine to be built (thats the only way to get one of these at a good price with out being ripped off!! Some dealers are ripping people off if they have a car available for purchase because this is such a popular car. Dealers cant even keep the cars on the lot because want them so much.) I will have to wait 8 weeks to get my car though..  I lose my BMW next week, aug 21st... so I will be renting a car until my car is built. BMW has not even called me about getting into another car... they havent even tried to help me out since i have had so many problems with the car. I really disappointed with them...  The dealership i got my BMW are also being real jerks... no returning calls etc..Camaro 2010


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Congrats on the new camaro! My sister (ZsaZsasmom) just picked hers up from a dealer here in Michigan.She also had to order hers.She got the yellow and black one..its very nice. They were up here earlier this summer and ordered it.The dealers in Florida wouldnt accept the GM discount(my dad is a retiree from GM) for some reason.So thats why they came up here and ordered it.She loves it.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm probably not much help, since I know nothing about cars, but my family prefers Mercedes and Lexus.

P.S.

We've had problems with BMWs in the past.

ETA: Oh, wow, congrats on the Camaro!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I had an Audi that had a zillion and one electrical problems but it was so much fun to drive. It handled like a dream and the sound system was great. Also, I would consider getting another one despite the electrical problems I had in that particular car (as it was years ago and I believe Audi has fixed these issues since then (that's what I read somewhere)).

Also, the electrical problems in mine were things like: windows not working, entire system shutting off for about 2 seconds and then coming back on, little minor shorts. etc.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Aug 14 2009, 07:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817536


> I had an Audi that had a zillion and one electrical problems but it was so much fun to drive. It handled like a dream and the sound system was great. Also, I would consider getting another one despite the electrical problems I had in that particular car (as it was years ago and I believe Audi has fixed these issues since then (that's what I read somewhere)).
> 
> Also, the electrical problems in mine were things like: windows not working, entire system shutting off for about 2 seconds and then coming back on, little minor shorts. etc.[/B]


I had minor issues like that and some.. lol.. oil leaks.. etc.. but I think if i ever had a family... I would get another 4 door bmw as my family car.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Aug 14 2009, 07:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817536


> I had an Audi that had a zillion and one electrical problems but it was so much fun to drive. It handled like a dream and the sound system was great. Also, I would consider getting another one despite the electrical problems I had in that particular car (as it was years ago and I believe Audi has fixed these issues since then (that's what I read somewhere)).
> 
> Also, the electrical problems in mine were things like: windows not working, entire system shutting off for about 2 seconds and then coming back on, little minor shorts. etc.[/B]


We bought our son a 2009 Audi and it's gorgeous and runs beautifully.. Never had a problem and when he brings it in for any free service they always wash the inside and out, it's amazing the customer service. I have a Mercedes and they do diddly squat for me :biggrin: They wanted to charge me almost 300 for an oil change :blink: I think that is ridiculous, I will never lease another Mercedes ever again. JMO :biggrin:


----------

